# Nellie snapped at me!



## Angelina (Aug 11, 2011)

I saw this one coming. She doesn't guard food or toys and I don't raise my voice or hand to her. She is getting a bit spoiled although I try and keep that under control with obedience exercises. But, I have a partner who just thinks it is her job to spoil both dogs as much as possible because; hey, thats what goldens are for! I do insist that 'nothing in life is free' and stuff like that...Nellie is the type of dog who will take the leadership role if you let her.

So I go to bed first. Nellie jumps up (does not wait for an invite..mistake #1) and I always try to get her to go by my feet. I'm sleeping. She moves up to partners space next to me. She is sleeping. Partner comes in, Nellie won't move. I turn on the light, try and get her to move, she physically gets herself heavy into the blankets and is kind of on her back/side. (how dare we wake her up and ask her to move!).

I take her two front arms to pull/roll her over and she growls, snaps at my arm (she could have bitten, no doubt it was her protest warning). At that point I quickly get my arm behind her neck and by the scruff of her neck move her off the bed, put her in a down on the rug. End of story.

So how do I resolve? I know she needs to stay off the bed for now. I know if she ever comes up again she needs to ask and be invited. She did this some months ago and that is what we did but now the behavior has cropped up again. Dogs are dogs....

I also think I need to take her by the back of her neck next time or leave a leash in the bedroom and not grab her arms or try and roll her anymore.... anything else?

I am not upset over it; my partner is.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

I would leave a 2 foot leash on her when it's bedtime. Plan a special training session centered around going to bed. Tell Nellie to stay on the floor. If she ignores you and jumps up anyway, use the leash to reinforce your 'get down' command. Repeat until Nellie stays down. Then invite her up. Then make her get down. I wouldn't reward with food treats. Her reward is being invited to get back on the bed.

I would repeat the exercise everyday for a few days until you feel she's comfirmed. After that I'd still leave the leash on at night (close the bedroom door so she can't hurt herself). Because she's the type to take advantage, you'll probably need to refresh the concept of 'by your leave only' every so often.

Glad you weren't seriously injured. Obviously Nellie just wants to bully because if she really wanted to get you, you'd have been got. Sorry your partner is upset. I hope she feels better about it soon.


----------



## solinvictus (Oct 23, 2008)

I think you and your partner have to be consistent with the "nothing in life is free". But, Nellie needs lots of praise or other rewards (payment) for all the good behavior she is doing. 

How long did you wait for her to actually comply? IMO, for some reason Nellie felt that she could ignore you. Was she totally awake when she went further into the covers? Did she know the command was from you as you say your partner is spoiling her. She may feel she doesn't need to listen to her the same way and since she just woke up and the initial commands came from your partner she feels she can ignore her. 

I don't think I would get into a physical match up with her. If for some reason she feels truly threatened her behavior may move up from a growl and a snap. 
After what just happened (looking back we can think what should I have done instead of what did I do when I just woke up to a problem) is give the command to get off/down and then wait for compliance. If she doesn't comply instead of physically removing her I would then consider this one of those emergencies where I do not want to push her to feel threatened and get something fun a toy or good food and bribe her off the bed then put her in the crate for the rest of the night. (not in punishment but as a safety percaution). 

Maybe for now for bed time she needs to go into the crate for awhile. 

Some dogs really need more gentle consistent rules. (all the time) or they start to think they need to take control. So do the same obedience, NILIF and more limits (management).

I actually like "everything good comes from me" controling all resources I know it is the same exact thing as NILIF but for me it brings a slightly different outlook at it. 

Kim I think you know what your doing but I think you need to get your partner more on board.


----------



## Angelina (Aug 11, 2011)

Thank you both, very good suggestions and things to think about.

Yes, she was sleeping and ignoring my partner. She is definately above my partner in the pack! I did ask her to comply and saw her physically deepen and 'knew' it would be an issue. I 'should have' stopped and taken a breath and thought it out....

Listening to you both next time I will have her very high award item, a squeaky ball, handy to get her off. However I can't actually give it to her or I'll be up all night! So will have a treat ready for when she is off. But, she won't be allowed up for a while....

I am also going to keep her off the bed for a while and practice with a leash when we are both wide awake and make my partner practice it too! But I think it will be best to wait a few days and then invite her up with the leash.

She has come a long way and I use positive reinforcement as much as possible with her; trying the 'newer' training methods and discarding what I grew up on. I want to continue this with her. And absolutely, partner needs to get on board more and I'll use this as an example why. Thank you both again. K


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

I like Sol's advice too. 

I mention the leash just so you don't have to get up close and personal with her. And certainly, I use treats when I have to make a trade with Penny. She can be a little pushy and threaten enough that rather than push her, I bargain for the trade. Just no need to escalate an 'iffy' situation.

Hope it goes better for you both tonight!


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

If you are certain you want to encourage her to be allowed to share the bed.

I would not allow it until you have all of the commands in place first.

Practice during difference times of the day....don't wait to practice just at bedtime...that is only 1 rep per day...when she probably needs 10=20+ per day.

Practicing allows you to focus on all of the parts.....

The sit on the floor at the edge of the bed
The wait (for permission) "hup-hup" or whatever cue you use to tell her to jump on...
The down (only rewarding when she is at the foot of the bed)
The off - (quickly and happily)

Rewarding each step along the way..and because it is not bedtime...no one (dog or persons) is cranky...you can use toys for reward.

Start with you standing and when she gets really good.....and is happily compliant...
Start working on giving command with you sitting on the edge of bed and then eventually with you laying on the bed...


----------



## Helios (Feb 14, 2012)

also, for dogs, 'no' means no, 'yes' means yes but 'sometimes' means yes too. both u and your partner have to be consistent in training. once any one of you gives in to her hopping up without permission, previous training sessions will be for naught.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

I know it's early there but I was wondering how it went last night.


----------



## Angelina (Aug 11, 2011)

Good morning...just catching up on the other responses too and thanks. I have 3 days off so will practice during the day.

She jumped up twice with no hesitation and both times I enticed her down with an 'off' and a cookie to her bed. Third time I put the leash on and had her come down...she still doesn't 'get' she is no longer allowed up. She settled quickly (a cookie and a rub for laying down in her bed).

This morning we did our normal exercise before work of throwing the ball up the hill for her. When I leave I have both dogs go into a down on their blankets and give them the remainder of their breakfast and a pile of treats, she did not want to come off the hill. I walked over and she sunk down like she expected me to grab her collar and was prepared to fight...I could see it. Instead I showed her the treats and rubbed her head and went back to the blanket...took her about 10 seconds to realize it was all ok and she came over and did the routine.

So I've had Nellie a little over a year and her previous owners yelled at her and forced her to jump up in their truck...."HE" woud literally scream at her(which is why I kept her from the first visit and saw the behavior). She had also spent much of her 18 months kept in the garage or crates and has come a long way. I see her shrinking into the protective behavior as a ghost from the past.

I am excited to work her thru it with just positive reinforcement. I recognize this is going to be very important if I am to teach her to jump in and out of a kayak in the next month or so as well.

As always, thank you all for your great advice and encouragement! Kimberly


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Oh, that sounds so encouraging. Poor girl, she's so afraid. I don't blame her for being protective and fearful...the snap was fear, I'm sure. Sounds like you're on the right track with her because she's responding so well.

Have a great weekend!


----------

